# Emotiva - millionaires club



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Joining the Emotiva Millionaire’s Club is via one-time membership fee of $100,000, and is limited to only 10 people.

The Club—By the Numbers
Last year, we introduced over $16,000 worth of new products. That’s in a single year. Consider that some of our most impressive (and costly) products are yet to come—pro-level processors, tube amps and preamps, and more—and that means you could easily receive over $200,000 worth of gear for your $100,000 membership. Plus all of the other perks, many of which you simply can’t put a value on.

The Millionaires’ Club is not just exclusive—it’s binding. It can’t be sold or transferred. After 10 years, you have the first option to renew your membership, or to step down and open up the slot to a new member.

Contact [email protected] for more details on how to become a member. :spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that's a crazy good deal for someone with disposable income! Free gear for a decade and 50% off all purchases (not sure why you'd need to purchase anything else). I wonder since they're only accepting 10 people into this club if they'll actually have to turn people away?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

P.T. Barnum was right after all...


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

One problem I see with this, is how many different amps, speakers, or pre-pros can one person use? I guess you could always sell them, but then you have to deal with all the shipping and getting the buyers to pay in a timely manner.

Also there is no guarantee what products will be introduced in the next 10 years. Maybe the XMC-1 will make its debut by then.:neener::neener:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

macromicroman said:


> Also there is no guarantee what products will be introduced in the next 10 years.


No guarantee that Emotiva (or any other company) will survive the next 10 years.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha, do you really think anyone with a spare $100k stashed in a drawer is shopping for Emotiva products?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Ha, do you really think anyone with a spare $100k stashed in a drawer is shopping for Emotiva products?


Very good point. I'd say no probably not.


----------



## mdrums (Jan 1, 2007)

Humm interesting...wonder if any member here are signing up?


----------

